
Nurture Alone Can’t Explain Male Aggression - p_roz
http://nautil.us/blog/nurture-alone-cant-explain-male-aggression
======
p_roz
Any ideology or policy prescription that does not accurately reflect the
reality of human nature is bound to be ineffective or counterproductive.

A lot of the claims in this article are intuitive or common sense. However,
there is a subset of people who wish to engineer society in such a way as to
erase variation between different groups.

Men are more aggressive than women. Men will probably continue to be more
aggressive than women. We should try to harness this variation for good
outcomes rather than try to eliminate the variation altogether.

